# West Point WMA



## Hamer174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Got a quota hunt at Glovers Creek this Saturday, been a few years since I was up there last.  Trying to get up there and scout sometime this week but not sure if I'm going to get the time off work.  Does anyone know if they have some blinds set up they draw for???


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 8, 2015)

From what I hear no blinds


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 8, 2015)

Boat in or walk in on the banks, trolling motor only. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamer174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Boat in or walk in on the banks, trolling motor only. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!



Last time is wasn't easy and more of a roost.  All the birds left before daylight.   Sarcastic good luck????


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 8, 2015)

Hamer174 said:


> Last time is wasn't easy and more of a roost.  All the birds left before daylight.   Sarcastic good luck????



No really a big bold GOOD LUCK cause if its still like it was 20 years ago you will need all I can give you.   

If theres anything on the water theres no way the folks that come to hunt that hole can get in and set up without spooking them out.


----------



## The Crowe (Dec 11, 2015)

No blinds, it is mostly a Roost mostly all in the middle of the lake, ive had better luck later in the hunt than 1st light once all the sky busters leave lol. if you do knock somthing down its a booger to retreive


----------



## Dean (Dec 11, 2015)

*Glovers*

Others are spot on...you can also search for additional posts. Those with boats bump roost birds before shooting light. Those on the banks are "trying" to kill ducks before they "get out of range" and typically shoot ducks that are above top's of tree's around the pond. Ducks have to come in high and over the tree's before dropping down. Good luck comes into play that you will share the pond with hunters that will let the ducks work and not sky bust ducks or shoot at passing ducks way out of range. The problem is that it is an epidemic - once hunters see other hunters taking pot shots out of range, others start to think "well that hunter is doing it best get my shots in too" . 

Take a boat load of patience......

Maybe some of the sky busters will stay home because it is 60+ degrees....


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 11, 2015)

How deep is the impoundment? I ask because I will need prepare My gear. I will be bringing a small 12 foot John boat with a trolling motor for my hunt in January. Jusy curious if it is shallow enough to hunt standing by brush in the water or hide boat in shrubs and hunt from boat. I've never been and from what I've heard there is some pretty good brush in the lake Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## awm (Dec 12, 2015)

Well they drew 5 and my group was the only ones to show up.  Had the whole place to ourselves and never squeezed the trigger.  Saw 1 group of woodies at shooting time fly by out of range, and that was all she wrote.


----------



## Hamer174 (Dec 12, 2015)

well I'm glad I got busy and wasn't able to make it.  I'm so fed up with duck hunting around here.  My wife is from Louisiana looks like I'm gonna just do my hunting there.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 12, 2015)

Got to have the fever  bad to stick with duck hunting in Georgia


----------



## Hamer174 (Dec 13, 2015)

I had it for about 10 years, that's all I wanted was to chase ducks. I've sleep on boat at Seminole and eufaula just to hold my spot.  I guess I'm just not as die hard anymore. I'll stick with dove, turkey, and bowhunting for now in Georgia.


----------



## awm (Dec 14, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> How deep is the impoundment? I ask because I will need prepare My gear. I will be bringing a small 12 foot John boat with a trolling motor for my hunt in January. Jusy curious if it is shallow enough to hunt standing by brush in the water or hide boat in shrubs and hunt from boat. I've never been and from what I've heard there is some pretty good brush in the lake Thanks for the info guys!



We went pretty much out in the middle in some brush, and stayed around waste to lower chest high. It was very disappointing with how nice it looked out there and no ducks to be in sight. Hopefully you will have better luck.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks I have a January 16th hunt, maybe a few dabblers will move down between now and then.


----------



## Dean (Dec 14, 2015)

*Water level - Glovers*

They can and do control the water in Glovers, the pipe is on the dam close to the parking area. I have waded into the standing timber brush and it can get chest deep for sure. Actually some holes could probably put you over your head. Wade slowly. 

If you have a boat with trolling motor, I would simply get some blind material and hunt from the boat. We used to tie off on brush and standing timber. 

Its a great looking pond no doubt - years ago I talked to the area manager many times about spending some of their limited resources to plant millet etc for ducks in the WMA ponds. My suggestion was to use the funds, resources from one of the dove fields on the WMA and allocate those to improving the duck ponds ---always told me they couldn't/wouldn't do that. 

Not saying later hunts will be better on Glovers by any means, resident ducks anyways. But my reports on migrating ducks are they they are still heavy in Midwest (KS, SD) . Guys is ARK, MS are struggling to have good hunts. 

Feel your pain Hamer, we threw in the towel to hunt Glovers/WMA ponds years ago, but not because of lack of ducks, but because of all the yahoos hunting the WMA ponds.


----------

